# Safety



## Falegname (Nov 26, 2007)

For anyone looking for hearing protection

Recently ear plugs started to cause trouble in one ear, so I did a search on the WWW for ear muffs. Cabelas has _Peltor Ultimate 10_ for $21.99. They are adjustable and have an NRR rating of 30. If you don't have a Cabelas store near you, heres the URL: http://www.cabelas.com 

The reviews, mostly by shooters, gave them 4 1/2 to 5 stars. I've used them running a radial arm saw and shop vac and with a planer. They are comfortable and do the job.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, we are big on safety and hearing protection is important. Ear plugs of foam or silicone work well, but they can be uncomfortable. I have an old pair of "Sounds of Silence" headphones that I use when not in the mood to stuff my ears. Perhaps one of the nicer versions of hearing protection is the plastic band with short silicone inserts on the ends. You will see Rick using them in later episodes of The Router Workshop. Whatever is most comfortable for you is the way to go.
Thanks for the review of the Peltor ear muffs. I am sure other members will chime in and tell us their prefered method of hearing protection. This helps remind everyone to work safe.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

James,

It is nearly impossibe to match or beat the performance of the foam plugs (EAR or Howard Leight) with muff type protectors. The plugs are offered in many sizes and shapes to fit a wide range of people. If you feel jaw/cheek pain or pressure after 30 minutes, or so, you'll know that you need a smaller size. Prices are reasonable, ~$20/box of 100 corded or 200 non-corded pairs.

BTW - After several decades of motorcycle riding/touring, these little gems are the main reason that I still can hear.

TTG


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll speak up for the foamies as well. I have some hearing loss from A.) being lead singer in a band in the 60s and 70s and B.) working in a wire mill in the 80s. During the band years I didn't use hearing protection. Should have. During the wire mill years we used teh foamies, but I was a millwright and removing and replacing them a lot with dirty hands was an issue. So I also had ear muffs on my hard hat. I went to a slightly smaller foamie (MUCH more comfy.... Thrifty Tool Guy is spot on regarding sizes) and when I needed a bit more protection I would put the muffs on WITH the foamies.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents from a cheap SOB 

headphones,ear plugs,foam plugs all work well but a box of cotton works great and it's clean,,,and cheap, most ears are not the same and the cotton works well all the time,,

I ran my own machine shop and we would cut up 1/4" to 6" dia.steel rod up for 8 hours at a time with a metal type chop saw and others in the shop would do it as well and we all used the headphones,ear plugs but in time they would just get plane dirty not to say anything about the ear wax on the plugs and inside of the headphones,so one day I switch over to cottom plugs and have been using it for a long time now..I still have a set of headphones and use them now and then...with the cotton  plus when your done with the job your ears are clean  LOL and you don't need to say WHAT DID YOU SAY,,,all the time.... 

==========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

After working for many years around high pressure steam systems, I got tinnitus from the high pitch noise. I now wear plugs or muffs all the time. A clap of the hands can set my ears to ringing. If you don't wear ear protection, start now.


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

I use a set of over ear protectors, I find the sound of the TS and shop vac, just plain hurts me now!
I bought a snow blower this year (first one ever) it's a 5Hp two stroke!  I think the neighbours need ear protectors as well now


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

Wadded cotton is a very poor ear plug, it has minimal elasticity and is unlikely to seal the ear canal and, thus, cannot provide significant hearing protection. Sealing the ear, or the ear canal, is the goal of non-electronic hearing protection.

TTG


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Vapo,

I wish my Harley riding neighbor was as considerate. He's a nice guy, but.......

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

It's better than putting my hands over my ears, and I always have some clean cotton in my pocket ,,, it works for me  the normal ear plugs are a pain to use they just don't feel right in my ears,,, the ear muff type work well but are not best for me ,, I wear glasses all the time and they put pressure on the bows and give me a real pain after about a hour or so.

I must have tried 20 pair or so over the years but all do the same,,same with ear plugs so now I use cotton....it knocks the DB down but I can still hear the machine run..and that's needed when using the router..it has a voice and it tells me what I need to do ...push less or more... 


===========


Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Bob,
> 
> Wadded cotton is a very poor ear plug, it has minimal elasticity and is unlikely to seal the ear canal and, thus, cannot provide significant hearing protection. Sealing the ear, or the ear canal, is the goal of non-electronic hearing protection.
> 
> TTG


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have to agree with Bob, ear plugs are nice but, sometimes they bother my ears. sorry, company corporates don't purchase different sizes for each person. You get what they give you. At work, we are required to wear ear protection. However, I too wear glasses and that pressure they put on the side of your head, after awhile hurts like H*LL!


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ken,

OK, but you may have some issues in the future if you attempt to file a workman's compensation claim or sue for hearing damage. You should notify your employer that the company issued safety gear doesn't fit or is uncomfortable. Keep a record of that correspondence for future reference. Also, if you have periodic hearing tests, try to have your comments on the hearing protection fit and performance recorded on the test result documentation. If they don't respond to your requests, you can either get your own hearing protection and have some hearing in the future or do something else and be deaf. 

Don't assume that their possible inaction constitutes liability. They warned you of the hazard, so they have fullfilled most of their responsibility. You have to play the game because you want to protect your health/quality of life and you'll never have the money to sue for what was lost.

TTG


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Ken,
> 
> OK, but you may have some issues in the future if you attempt to file a workman's compensation claim or sue for hearing damage. You should notify your employer that the company issued safety gear doesn't fit or is uncomfortable. Keep a record of that correspondence for future reference. Also, if you have periodic hearing tests, try to have your comments on the hearing protection fit and performance recorded on the test result documentation. If they don't respond to your requests, you can either get your own hearing protection and have some hearing in the future or do something else and be deaf.
> 
> ...


There's no arguement from me on this. They are aware what they have aren't comfortable or fit correctly. However, "we have hearing muffs", is what their answer is. I've told them, they should have to wear glasses and see how it feels after about 8 - 10hrs. I've also been told to get contacts. I'd like to see someone wear contacts in the extreme dusty conditions in which "we" have to work in. There's no getting around it unless, a person gets a different job. I do wear the foam plugs when I am near the noise, regardless of the discomfort. 
The funny thing to all this is, we have in a regulations hand book. No matter who it is, when traveling through the plant, rather, just passing through or not. You have to wear some sort of hearing protection. I have yet to see our "big wigs" follow their own rules. This is why I give 'em both fingers an tell 'em their #2! LOL


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ken,

I agress, the contacts suggestion is crap. Contacts barely work in a dusty enviroment, if you wear the sealed rim goggles.

TTG


----------

